# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الصحة والسلامه >  >  حلوى خاصة  .....!!!!!!!!!!!

## موالية حيدر

باسمه تعالى   **




*حلوى خاصة للأطفال تسبب العقم* 
*(( سي سي ستيك )).... 
*

*تحذير:* 
انتشرت في الاونة الأخيره حلوى سي سي ستيك وهي حلوى كريميه بداخل عود بلاستيكي والهدف من نشر هذا
الحلوى في السوق هو قطع نسل الأجيال القادمه حيث كشفت دراسه كنديه بأن البلاستيك هو سبب رئيسي في مرض العقم وتم منع استخدام هذه المادة في صنع ادوات طعام الأطفال من أطباق ورضاعات فما بالك بعود بلاستيكي وضعت به حلوى لا يستطيع الطفل اخراجها
إلا بمص هذا العود عدة مرات. انهم يدسون السم في العسل وكأنهم يعلمون بأن الرسول الكريم يتباهى  بكثرة أمته يوم القيامه.


 
الحلوى اسمها cc-stick 
..



..

----------


## العيون الحزينة

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ..

بارك الله فيك اختي على التنيه الخطير ..

ويعطيك العافية

----------


## موالية حيدر

*باسمه تعالى     ****


*موفور العافية موصول لكِ*
*حبيبتي  :*

*العيون الحزينة   ****

----------

